# Cap, rotor and wires for a MH22



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

All, I was looking at my purchase and saw that it had two different kinds of wires a broken rotor button and a wore out rotor cap. Does anyone have a cross reference to NAPA or something more recent that a 53 MH 22 tractor?

thanks,

Steve


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

steve napa or tractor supply should be able to find you the cap and rotor. wires won't be a problem just be sure to use the solid wire core ones


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Bear, thanks for the assistance....


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion....I went to Tractor Supply Co this morning, they didnt have the parts in stock, but could order them for me. They are on the way. steve


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *Thanks for the suggestion....I went to Tractor Supply Co this morning, they didnt have the parts in stock, but could order them for me. They are on the way. steve *


Warning.... Tractor supply is habit forming...Warning Spouses don't understand the infactuation w/ tractors....


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

you just aint a'kiddin.....there was a lot of stuff that there that wanted to go home with me....:homereat:


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Ya'll didn't shop well for a wife.
When asked what Kare wanted for Mothers day she replied a tractor. She got a model 20 with a wide front end. For her birthday one year she got a model 81 she had been drooling over, as an annaversy gift she found a 1954 pacer with a blade for herself. Then along came a propane powered 44 for sweetest day another year. Believe it or not she is why we have 20 Masseys in our collection. I just wanted one antique tractor to pull.
A hint to those still shopping for a wife. Check out how much dirt is under their nails. Do they go nuts when some one drops by and they are not wearing make up. Avoid those like the plauge. Do they know simple terms like HP, CID, Spark Plug, The difference between a wheel and a tire. Can they pick out a Massey fender in a fence row at 100 yards? This is the one your looking for if she does.
 Al


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for the tips Alley, you are only 30yrs to late w/it:furious: :furious:


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

carquest usually has this kind of stuff on stock


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Thanks for the tips Alley, you are only 30yrs to late w/it:furious: :furious: *


:ditto: :ditto: :ditto: 

Andy


----------

